# Hatch Chart for the Huron and Raisin.



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

http://outinmichigan.blogspot.com/2010/12/river-raisin-hatch-chart.html
I came across this tonight. I thought I would share.I know the Raisin has huge Hendrickson every year.

Enjoy... This might make a nice sticky also.:chillin:
*Hatch chart*

The results show the insects that will be hatching on or around the River Raisin. Please keep in mind that regardless of the specific hatch chart displayed, anglers should be equipped with all the flies listed. Hatch times fluctuate based on water temps.
*Insect* *Size* *Date Range* *Blue Winged Olive* 18 April 15 to April 30 *Little Black Caddis* 16,18 April 15 to April 30 *Hendrickson*  12,14 April 15 to May 15 *Mahogany Dun* 16 April 15 to May 15 *Tiny Blue Winged Olive * 22 August 1 to September 15 *Blue Winged Olive* 16 July 1 to July 30 *Trico* 22,24,26 July 15 to August 31 *White Mayfly * 12,14,16 July 15 to September 15 *Hexagenia* 4,6 June 1 to June 15 *Light Cahill * 14 June 15 to June 30 *Gray Drake* 12,14 May 1 to May 30 *Sulfur* 16,18 May 1 to May 30 *Terrestrials* 6,8,10,12,14,16,18 May 1 to September 15 *Caddis* 16 May 15 to August 15 *Brown Drake * 10 May 15 to May 30 © 2006-2010 Fly Fishing Community.


----------

